
Identicons and Visual Hashing - teapourer
https://terrykwon.com/blog/visual-hashing/
======
zimpenfish
No mention of Robohash? Tch!

[https://robohash.org](https://robohash.org)

~~~
teapourer
Wow, that looks really cool. From
[https://github.com/e1ven/Robohash](https://github.com/e1ven/Robohash) it
looks like there are dozens of components (mouth, nose, etc.) that can be
combinatorically assembled, each of which has been hand-drawn, which must've
taken a great deal of work on the author's part!

